# MedAssurant-Coding from Home



## Icode4U

I am looking for detailed information about remote coding for MedAssurant. Does anyone have 6 months or more experience with them? If not I would like to hear about any experience with them. How often is there not work to keep you busy for 40 hours? The lead coder I spoke with said that there would not be a problem getting in 40 hours of work on a consistant basis. In fact he said that it is required.


----------



## msbrowning

I've been working for them a little over a month and I have been working 40 hours per week since I got out of training, but it seems as if they hire hundreds of coders per week so I don't know much longer we will be able to work 40 hours because it seems as if there will be no work. I hope that is not the case but we'll see.........Overall, I love the job!!!


----------



## gindles2

I've been hired by them also and was wondering if you can tell me if there pay period is weekly, biweekly or twice a month. Also how exactly does it work for the one hour you have to be available during the work week. Any info you can give will help.


----------



## Icode4U

*MedAssurant*

They send you a complete detailed packet of all the information you need to know.  You also receive a laptop, carrying case, scanner and manuals.  The pay periods are every two weeks. 

When do you start training?


----------



## jdonithan

*Interested in MedAssurant position*

I am looking for some coding work from home.  I just recently received my CPC-A and was wondering how do you contact them?


----------



## msbrowning

Go to www.medassurant.com and click on careers. From there you will be able to submit your resume once you see a position of interest.


----------



## mmelcam

Does anyone know if Medassurant offers their remote home based coders benefits (medical, dental, vacation time, holiday pay, etc.)


----------



## gindles2

They don't offer any benefits at this time.


----------



## monicams2003

No Melissa, they do not offer any benefits.  I spoke with HR this morning and she told me that there is a possibility that you may experience downtime due to lack of work because it is contract based.  They do offer part-time (24 hrs), but it has to be Monday - Friday between 8a-5p.


----------



## leona30305

*Medassurant interview*

I had a scheduled interview with medassurant this morning.  I never received a phone call.  I called the girl back who had scheduled the interview, left a message, and have not heard back from her either.  Did anyone else have this experience when applying with them?


----------



## Icode4U

*MedAssurant*

They do get back with you.  The word is spreading like wild fire that they are hiring coding from home.  Yesterday was the first day of training, they had trouble with the air conditioning, changed buildings, the Webinar would not work right, after 3 hours of waiting they canceled class.  Day 2 is today.  They said it was very unusual for this to happen.  On the line were 30 other coders in the class, one coder had worked for them before, one coder currently works for them performing other coding then CARA-CMS-HCC.  This is all project based, you have work as long as they have projects.  From what I have heard it is pretty steady.  However, no one on the conference call was going to quit their other job.  Interesting...............


----------



## msbrowning

You have to do what's right for you. You shouldn't base your decision on what others are doing, maybe they have to work 2 jobs. It's ok to seek second opinions but in the end you have to do what your heart is telling you to do. I made the decision to leave my job. I talked to people who have worked for the company for as little as 6 months to as long as 2 years. There will always be people who are not satisfied with their current situtation, there will always be people that have good things to say and bad things to say about a company, but you have to base you opinion on your personal experiences, not the experiences of anyone else. If I would have based my opinion about MedAssurant on some of the experiences of other people I would not be working for them today. I made the decision to experience the company for myself. I stepped out on faith and I will not look back. I certainly feel that if MedAssurant does not work for me then God has something better. I do not have any doubts about the job, I love what I do and I am happy that I was blessed with the opportunity to work for them. I prayed about my decision and I got second opinions, but I kept getting confirmation that the right thing was for me to leave my job. I prayed for a work at home job and I was blessed with it, so I took the job and happily strided along knowing that God has my back in anything and everything. Good luck!!

Just my two cents,
Nikky, CPC, CPC-P


----------



## Lekishak

*Remote Coding*

I was wondering if you could work with MedAssurant at home within any hours other than 8-5pm. Or if anyone knew of a company you could work from home 40hrs a week at your own schedule. I am currently employed from 8-5 and didn't want to jepardize my current job for another that possibly could have downtime.

Thanks


----------



## sherryjean27

nwcpc-cpc-p said:


> You have to do what's right for you. You shouldn't base your decision on what others are doing, maybe they have to work 2 jobs. It's ok to seek second opinions but in the end you have to do what your heart is telling you to do. I made the decision to leave my job. I talked to people who have worked for the company for as little as 6 months to as long as 2 years. There will always be people who are not satisfied with their current situtation, there will always be people that have good things to say and bad things to say about a company, but you have to base you opinion on your personal experiences, not the experiences of anyone else. If I would have based my opinion about MedAssurant on some of the experiences of other people I would not be working for them today. I made the decision to experience the company for myself. I stepped out on faith and I will not look back. I certainly feel that if MedAssurant does not work for me then God has something better. I do not have any doubts about the job, I love what I do and I am happy that I was blessed with the opportunity to work for them. I prayed about my decision and I got second opinions, but I kept getting confirmation that the right thing was for me to leave my job. I prayed for a work at home job and I was blessed with it, so I took the job and happily strided along knowing that God has my back in anything and everything. Good luck!!
> 
> Just my two cents,
> Nikky, CPC, CPC-P


 Nikky, That is a good 2 cents. I quit my job too. I started on 7/7/08. I enjoyed reading what you had to say. I feel the same way. Congrats to you!


----------



## LOVE2CODE

nwcpc-cpc-p said:


> You have to do what's right for you. You shouldn't base your decision on what others are doing, maybe they have to work 2 jobs. It's ok to seek second opinions but in the end you have to do what your heart is telling you to do. I made the decision to leave my job. I talked to people who have worked for the company for as little as 6 months to as long as 2 years. There will always be people who are not satisfied with their current situtation, there will always be people that have good things to say and bad things to say about a company, but you have to base you opinion on your personal experiences, not the experiences of anyone else. If I would have based my opinion about MedAssurant on some of the experiences of other people I would not be working for them today. I made the decision to experience the company for myself. I stepped out on faith and I will not look back. I certainly feel that if MedAssurant does not work for me then God has something better. I do not have any doubts about the job, I love what I do and I am happy that I was blessed with the opportunity to work for them. I prayed about my decision and I got second opinions, but I kept getting confirmation that the right thing was for me to leave my job. I prayed for a work at home job and I was blessed with it, so I took the job and happily strided along knowing that God has my back in anything and everything. Good luck!!
> 
> Just my two cents,
> Nikky, CPC, CPC-P




Wonderfully said.....


YTH, CPC


----------



## AYCPC

*medassurant training*

Where does the training take place? I am interested in a part time job coding from home, but would like to keep my day job for now.


----------



## LMaggard0004

*Cpc-a*

Will MedAssurant hire a CPC-A?


----------



## jerseygirl66

I just started training with MedAssurant today.  The training is online and requires one week of 11-5 pm hours (EST).  Other than that, they told me I only had to be available for one hour per day between the hours of 8:00 and 5:00 pm EST but from my rep they said I only need to be available for that hour during training days (occasional).  I can work any hours I want.  I am doing full time but I believe others are doing part-time.  I think you have to have the full CPC (not CPC-A) but you can check with them on that.  

So far, its actually easier than plain ICD-9 coding because those 35,000 available ICD-9s are actually broken down into only70 Heirarchal Condition Categories (HCC). Some ICD's do not even have a HCC so you learn which dx you need to code and which you don't. There is also no need for coding in order of the conditions.

Will let you know how it goes as I get further into it.


----------



## msbrowning

Thank you Sherryjean. How do you like it so far? I am still loving it. 



sherryjean27 said:


> Nikky, That is a good 2 cents. I quit my job too. I started on 7/7/08. I enjoyed reading what you had to say. I feel the same way. Congrats to you!


----------



## jifnif

On their site it says they offer benefits as well as 401k. Under the careers page.


----------



## sherryjean27

nwcpc-cpc-p said:


> Thank you Sherryjean. How do you like it so far? I am still loving it.


 I love it! At first I was scared. But I soaked it up. I am still in preceptorship. but it is so convenient. Not only am I saving all kinds of money with childcare and how far I had to drive at my job with gas. But when I got my first paycheck I was so surprised! My lead is also really good to me. I'm 40 hrs a week. Saving money for a rainy day!


----------



## ggmaui

I too, just took the test, and am scheduled for a phone interview tomorrow morning, how does everyone like it?  are you always busy? and is the training pretty easy? please let me know. what your thoughts and experiences are. 

aloha, 
ggmaui


----------



## demetriary

*40 hours or else*

I got hired a few weeks ago. I was only doing 20 hours a week and got my first verbal warning about not working 40. I can't see taking 8 hours to read 50-60 charts when most of them are 1 or 3 pages or no target or field found. I will adhere to the 40 hour rule as not to get terminated from my first coding job.


----------



## ruhood

demetriary,
I'm confused about the 40 hr. requirement.  So what are you supposed to do, ask for more work if you finish in less than 40 hrs. or just stretch out what you have and report 40 hrs.?  How is the time reported?


----------



## Icode4U

*Med Assurant Information*

The training was very good. I got 100% on my test. Problem is that they want you to start coding for them that very next day. It is not like a normal job, where you agree to a start date. It is something that I could definitly do and be happy. However, as the MedAssurant website states, the remote coder position is good for someone that works andother job of 32 hrs. I currently have a 40 per week job, they do not accomidate a transisiton period to change jobs over to them. Everyone is very nice, with the exception of the HR rep Jay. They also require that you complete the 30 hours of training, pass the test and perform your first review before they will pay you for the training. I did not find this written anywhere. I did find that the employee contract states that there is a 2 year NON-COMPETE contract that you are REQUIRED to sign. They do not guarantee 40 hours, but you have to be available for 40 hours, but you can't work for someone else that performs CMS-HCC reviews. This is very convient for them, however you are locked into them whether they have work for you or not. If you break the contract, you are subject to a law suit, attorney fees etc. They also told me that I could work anytime of the day or night but I would have to be available 1 hr during EST work week for a phone call meeting. NOT TRUE. You have to talk to your Preceptor daily, there are Team meetings 1 hr, Lead Coder meetings 1 hr. Very deceptive. I hope you get more information than I did. I started many threads hoping someone would come forward to share experiences, I really did not get the type of info that I am sharing with you. Please feel free to ask me any questions, I will answer what I can.
I sent my resignation letter today.


----------



## msbrowning

Same here, I am saving money on childcare and gas. I am still in the preceptor program as well but I am doing over-reads. I was scared at first too and soaked it up. I think that it is only natural to be scared at first but once you start doing the work it's a piece of cake. I was surprised with my first paycheck as well but satisfied, so I am saving too, which is something that I was not able to do on my previous job. I am glad I am able to save because if there ever comes a time when work is not available (but I was told there is no need to worry about that), I won't be stressing over how my bills will be paid. I am glad you like it though and please keep in touch my email address is mcdonough_beauty@yahoo.com.





sherryjean27 said:


> I love it! At first I was scared. But I soaked it up. I am still in preceptorship. but it is so convenient. Not only am I saving all kinds of money with childcare and how far I had to drive at my job with gas. But when I got my first paycheck I was so surprised! My lead is also really good to me. I'm 40 hrs a week. Saving money for a rainy day!


----------



## nbutts25

*remote coding for PHNS "the HealthCaring Solutions"*

Hi,
I was wondering if anybody has ever heard of this company...PHNS "the HealthCaring Solutions? they want to give me an interview for a remote coding position....I have never heard of them and I do not want to take any chances of a scam...Help! 

Thanks!
Nichole


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

*Phns*

Yes they are legit.. Pay real good to. Pre-employment coding exam is a tough one though. I also interviewed with them but went with another company.


----------



## ggmaui

*Phone Interview*

I had my phone interview (screening) this morning with Medassurant and now am scheduled for friday morning with a phone intrview with a lead.  Does anyone do this as well as work fulltime?? and how is it working for you? One of the questions they asked was would i have to give 2 weeks notice to my employer, I dont want to give notice until I know how this company is.  How do they pay? automatic deposit?? and how often? Please let me know.


----------



## StacyAnnSC

I have applied w/ MedAssurant but have not heard from them... I am CPC and have been in the medical field for 15+ years... Any suggestions?? Also any advise on any other remote positions??


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

PHNS 
Outcomes
Coding Source
I know are all hiring remote coders right now.


----------



## tdick

*I love it*

I have worked for them since mid June and I am out of the preceptor program at first even during my preceptor program I did not normally work an hour during the day, I stayed in contact with my preceptor through email mostly we had some conversations during the week. When I first started I worked another job that required 40 hours a week. I find it to be very flexible. I have 2 meetings a month with my lead for 30 minutes to an hour and he likes to keep up with you at least through email to know how things are going. As with any job it might be for you or it might not. You will always hear good and bad things about a company every person has their own take on things. For myself it is great no daycare and saving a lot of money in gas is great too...


----------



## ggmaui

*medassurant*

I just had my secondary phone interview with them and will hear back next week, monday or tuesday. Yeah!!! I hope I can do this plus work my job. any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Icode4U

*MedAssurant*

completed the training, scored 100% on my test, everyone was very nice.  I resigned last week, these are the reason why; I was unable to be available for 40 hours per week in addition to my current position of 40 hours with my local job.  I was unable to set aside 1 hour each day (during EST business hours) to speak with my preceptor. I was unable to attend the weekly meetings (1 hour) with my lead coder, and 1 hour with the team leader.  I cannot quit my full time day job with out the security of knowing there will be enough work to work me and pay me for 40 hours.  ###The real kicker is they REQUIRE that you sign a NON COMPETE contract.  The contract states that you cannot work for another coding company that performs ANY of the same services that MedAssurant does for a 2 Year period after you no longer work for them.###  I completed 30 hours of training, passed the test and completed 3 reviews for them.  It is my understanding that I will not be paid because I will not sign (on advice from an employment attorney) the non compete contract.  (Read through ALL of your paperwork).  I performed reviews for them, without sending in the paperwork, I had not signed the privacy policy, HIPAA agreement etc.  I feel that this is not good business practice.  Other than these issues, I would have loved to work for them.  The laptop and scanner was nice, the reports were legible and the people were friendly.
If you have ever had experience with a NON COMPETE contract, it would give you personal insight.  Think about this..if they only have 10 hours of work for you to do in a weeks time, wouldn't you want to suppliment your income?  How can you maintain two 40 hour per week jobs?  You HAVE to be available to them for 40 hours, you are on stand by.  You do not know if you have work until you upload, then download to capture the jobs that are out there.  If someone beats you to it, they get the jobs.  If you do not get through all of your download, the charts are "sucked" back into the system.  There is no way to secure what you download unless you sit down and perform the reviews immediately.  You would not be able to get up early, download jobs thinking that when you get home from your full time job that they would be there.   If you had a spouse that could support you and could cover the ups and downs of the hours, your only hold back would be the employment contract.  The contract also states that your employment status is "at will employment", if you do not make quota, or accuracy and you are terminated, you would not be able to legally find another remote position performing CMS-HCC audits, HEDIS, and others.   OUCH!


----------



## ruhood

Wow!  Has anyone else run into these "fine print" issues ICode4U mentions in her post?  It seems like most people who post here have just started to work for MedAssurant or are in the testing phase.  Any longer-term people who can weigh in on this?  Thanks to all of you who are sharing your experiences...good and bad!


----------



## pharmon

i had posted this on another thread, so here it is.  

YOU are absolutely correct. Do not find yourself working for people like this. Years ago, I was a insurance adjuster and traveled. We had to sign a contract for a company stating we would not work for another, while employed by them. No money to be inclusive to them only---but we were sent on the road to a job. Once there, we were left with no work because another company stole their contract. We were left hanging. Well to make a long story short, about 7 of us got together, and turned them into the labor board, and filed a formal complaint. As it turned out, their contract was not worth the paper written on, and we were being held as their sole prisoner to not work for their competition. So please---please if you are concerned and have issues with this company, make copies of these boards, and everything you see from other coders about this company and save them for your own personal need. Call your labor board and quiz them about laws of you signing a contract inclusive to them, and being held accountable to them when work runs out. It might some day turn into a class-action lawsuit to be able to get out of your contracts or if they persue holding you accountable and suing you in return.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com

*MedAssurant*

Aloha,
I just got hired by MedAssurant, I begin training 8/25.  I'm excited and thanks to the reviews/comments I read on this forum, it helped me feel good about my decision.


----------



## kishacajun

Why does MedAssurant have such a big turnover...it seems like they HIRE and FIRE coders everyday...I know a coder that just started with them and just got fired...She said they are horrible when it comes to customer service...she also said they're so helpful and friendly in the beginning and later turn on you...has anyone experienced this?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I have never worked for them but have friends who "did" they were either fired after only a few months or quit as they were not being treated well.

I hope things turn out better for some of the new hires.


----------



## msbrowning

kishacajun said:


> Why does MedAssurant have such a big turnover...it seems like they HIRE and FIRE coders everyday...I know a coder that just started with them and just got fired...She said they are horrible when it comes to customer service...she also said they're so helpful and friendly in the beginning and later turn on you...has anyone experienced this?




Yes, I experienced this. They are nice and helpful in the beggining and then they turn on you. My preceptor so was nice and helpful, she was so impressed with my ability to meet their chart quota after only being employed there for 2 weeks. She always told me how good of a job that I was doing and told me that if I didn't hear anything from her, not to worry. I was always concerned about how I was doing and the only way I found out is if I called her. Then low and behold in the end she did a 360 on me. So my advice to you is to be very careful with them and do not get too comfortable because they have no problems getting rid of you.


----------



## ggmaui

*hired*

I am in training now, and am a little worried with everything I have read, but I will only know if I try. I can see how they are so nice in the beginning. I had to call about the sign on bonus, it was not in the paperwork i received.


----------



## Icode4U

*Getting paid from MedAssurant*

I still have not received payment just for the training and the first reviews that I performed.  Good Luck.  Don't forget about the non-compete contract.


----------



## veggiecow

*watch out!*

I posted this under another forum and wanted to add it here as well. I just feel as though it is my "duty" :
I ask anyone applying to them to beware. All of their employees are helpful and nice and understanding for the first few weeks and then they turn on you. The only thing I can add is this:
I have experienced several situations where I was told I made an error, but remembered putting that HCC in! Almost every error I have "made" I don't remember making and in fact I remember capturing it. I hesitate to say that they don't do this on purpose to keep your error rate high and also to keep recycling their coders (so they can stay training, etc.) It just seems so fishy to me.

I just don't see how the people reviewing our charts are so "resistant" to mistakes themselves. Another example, my preceptor told me something was signed and after I challenged her, she admitted her mistake. The same thing happened on a code. She told me it did not fall under an HCC when in fact, it was an addition to the manual that we were notified of my email. When I challenged her, she again had to admit she was wrong. I can't prove whether my error rate was corrected after I pointed these out or whether she kept the error rate the same, though. 

And regarding the choosing a "random" 25 charts to review and use to calculate our error rate...who's to say they don't review a chart and say "Oh, nothings wrong with this one let me try another" with the hope that they will find enough errors to give us a high error rate? You know what I mean? Like they could review more that 25 charts and only use the ones that had errors in order to "fabricate" a higher error rate in order to fire you. I mean, how can someone logically go from 0% to 4% to 0% THEN suddenly after preceptorship ends start getting 14% then 16% then 20%??? Come on now...common sense says that typically someone should get better with practice/experience, not worse. You know what I mean?

One last thing. My last check was supposedly mailed on 8/8, but I did not receive it until 8/19 (after several phone calls and me threatening to not send back my equipment until I received my check). My rationale was once they get their equipment, I may never get my check...so I held my computer as "ransom"


----------



## msbrowning

I should have held my computer as ransom. I sent it back to them because I was assuming that if I did not send the computer, they would not send my check. I called and spoke with Jill, she stated that my time was processed but the check will not be deposited into my account. She said that it would be mailed off on Friday and I should get it one day next week.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com

*Worried!!!*

Aloha,
Now I'm starting to get worried.   Thanks for making me aware of the so-called non compete contract.  I'm also employed by HSAG, Health Service Advisory Group, been with them for 3 years.  Work is based on projects also.  I hope there is no conflict with Med Assurant.   Also, I seen above in one of the postings, it talks about sign-on bonus, do you know if the remote coding positions offer this too?

So far the experience has been pleasant, I just keep praying it all turns out good....

Mahalo
Penny


----------



## msbrowning

hanoz420@hotmail.com said:


> Aloha,
> Now I'm starting to get worried.   Thanks for making me aware of the so-called non compete contract.  I'm also employed by HSAG, Health Service Advisory Group, been with them for 3 years.  Work is based on projects also.  I hope there is no conflict with Med Assurant.   Also, I seen above in one of the postings, it talks about sign-on bonus, do you know if the remote coding positions offer this too?
> 
> So far the experience has been pleasant, I just keep praying it all turns out good....
> 
> Mahalo
> Penny



Per Dana in HR remote coders hired after June 3, 2008 are eligible for the sign on bonus. The sign on bonus is to be split up between pay periods, not certain of the order, I forget, but you should see the first $200 on your first paycheck. Please don't count on it. I was hired to start on June 9th and as of August 4th I am no longer an employee there and I have yet to see any of the sign on bonus, so again don't expect it. It seems as if they pick and choose who to give the bonus to, I have spoken with 1 remote coder and she has received $200 of the bonus. That's one coder out of the several that I have spoken with. I even talked to one lady that was in the training class with me and she has not seen any of the money either.

As far as the experience being pleasant. It will be pleasant, as a matter of fact, it will be very pleasant at first, until they turn on you. I just got off the phone with yet another coder (former) and she experienced the exact same thing. Now, all of us can't be saying the exact same things without there being some truth to it. We don't even know each other. We start chatting when we find out how we all had the same experience with MedAssurant. So take it for what it's worth, just be careful and whatever you do, please do not leave your job and depend on MedAssurant as your only source of income. 

Trust me, I am not saying this because I am a disgruntled former employee, that is not it at all. As a matter of fact, I am very thankful for the little bit of experience that I gained with MedAssurant. I am not mad at all over the situation, I would just hate for it to happen to another fellow coder when the opportunity was available for me to provide them with some much needed information. I wish you the best of luck and I hope that your experience is much better than others that have had bad experiences. MedAssurant's reputation on not only this forum, but others as well, is not very good. Again, there are some that have or have had good experiences and some that have had bad experiences. Maybe you will be one of the few to encounter a good experience. Again, good luck!!


----------



## ggmaui

*You quit?*



msbrowning said:


> I should have held my computer as ransom. I sent it back to them because I was assuming that if I did not send the computer, they would not send my check. I called and spoke with Jill, she stated that my time was processed but the check will not be deposited into my account. She said that it would be mailed off on Friday and I should get it one day next week.



Browning you quit or got fired? tell me what happened


----------



## ggmaui

hanoz420@hotmail.com said:


> Aloha,
> I just got hired by MedAssurant, I begin training 8/25.  I'm excited and thanks to the reviews/comments I read on this forum, it helped me feel good about my decision.



Are you from Hawaii? I am doing training with them now.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com

*Yes, from Hawaii*



ggmaui said:


> Are you from Hawaii? I am doing training with them now.




Hi,
Yes I'm from Hawaii, Kauai to be exact.  I just got off the phone with Jay, we did a introduction.  He explained about the end of the training exam, then about the mentoring program and how there's another exam.....I did ask about the sign on bonus and he stated that at this time no bonus is being offered.  This will be my primary job, so I'm crossing my fingers and saying my prayers, hoping that I'll have a great experience! Let me know how your training is coming along....the only downfall that I can see right now is the time difference......lol!

Penny


----------



## Chocolatemama

I have been work for Medassurant for over a month and I had not problem getting work.  They have plenty of work to get you 40 hours right now.


----------



## ggmaui

hanoz420@hotmail.com said:


> Hi,
> Yes I'm from Hawaii, Kauai to be exact.  I just got off the phone with Jay, we did a introduction.  He explained about the end of the training exam, then about the mentoring program and how there's another exam.....I did ask about the sign on bonus and he stated that at this time no bonus is being offered.  This will be my primary job, so I'm crossing my fingers and saying my prayers, hoping that I'll have a great experience! Let me know how your training is coming along....the only downfall that I can see right now is the time difference......lol!
> 
> Penny



The training is grueling! I am up at 3:15 am to be ready for 4:45 am. So far it seems to be going well lots to learn.  I am hoping my experience with them is not like everyone else's , seems alot of people on the forum have had bad experience w/them.  Does anyone have any info on the test after the training? The only thing I think is bad is that you are giving them 30 hours of training and youa arent paid, until you pass the test you have 2 trys and you actually do work for them.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com

*Yikes*



ggmaui said:


> The training is grueling! I am up at 3:15 am to be ready for 4:45 am. So far it seems to be going well lots to learn.  I am hoping my experience with them is not like everyone else's , seems alot of people on the forum have had bad experience w/them.  Does anyone have any info on the test after the training? The only thing I think is bad is that you are giving them 30 hours of training and youa arent paid, until you pass the test you have 2 trys and you actually do work for them.



Yikes...I better make sure I get my rest and full cooperation from the kids & hubby.  I talked to Jay and he stated even after this exam, provided you pass, after the mentoring program theres another exam.....wow....Me too, I hope my experience is much more pleasant than the others on the forum.  It's unfortunate.....So do you just do this from home, or do you have another job?

Penny


----------



## ggmaui

hanoz420@hotmail.com said:


> Yikes...I better make sure I get my rest and full cooperation from the kids & hubby.  I talked to Jay and he stated even after this exam, provided you pass, after the mentoring program theres another exam.....wow....Me too, I hope my experience is much more pleasant than the others on the forum.  It's unfortunate.....So do you just do this from home, or do you have another job?
> 
> Penny



I work for a surgeon and neurologist, full time but have worked on the side full time for some  time now. So I hope this works, you are required to do at least 40-60 charts a day from what I have heard from medassurant I will let you know how my last day goes tomorrow and how the test is.


----------



## SIMPLYCODING

Well its a shame that you feel so strongly about Medassurant.  I have been an in house coder for over a year now.  I came out of coding school and they gave me chance, I am very grateful.  I actually was promoted in March 2008 to a Lead coder and feel very strongly about my bond with the Remote staff.  Medassurant does have a strict policy of making your quota and working a 40 hour week.  Mainly due to the volume we have to get done by certain deadlines for CMS and the health plans.  Unfortunately the remote coders have been advised that they can carry more than one job and be successful, this is a challenge and many fail, leading to disgrunted employees.  However, many are successful.  We employ over 800 staff and are doing quite well.  This position is not for everyone.  If you have benefits thru a spouse and can work 40 hours per week during 7-5 Eastern Standard time, you should be fine.  I myself am very happy with my employment. BMH


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com

*Results?*



ggmaui said:


> I work for a surgeon and neurologist, full time but have worked on the side full time for some  time now. So I hope this works, you are required to do at least 40-60 charts a day from what I have heard from medassurant I will let you know how my last day goes tomorrow and how the test is.



Hi,

I just got thru with the training, it went pretty well.  Not too bad, I have a yard full of roosters as my alarm clock.  I'm anxiously awaiting my test score.  I just submitted it, 6pm our time.  I wonder if I was suppose to submit it on their time?  Now it's the weekend & if no one will get it till Tuesday, tells me that if I failed the first I don't think I'll have a chance to do the 2nd attempt.  Yikes.....How did you do?

Penny


----------



## dfarris31651

I have worked for MedAssurant for over a year.  There was a brief time in April where it was slow, we got 24 hours a week in for about 3 weeks.  The previous year it was a couple of months (in 2006).  They are growing fast and I do not expect a slow down at all this coming year.  The job is a full time job and they do require 40.0 hours a week, it is not a 2nd job.  They require training, bi-weekly meetings, and other training.  I have been pretty happy working for them, this job works really well for me and I do not plan on making a change any time soon


----------



## Icode4U

Remember - You have to sign a non-compete contract to work for them.  They still have not paid me for the work and training that I did for them.
However, I do agree I would have like the job and the freedoms it affords you.  Just can't commit to the non-comete and working 2 jobs, that are equally demanding.
Good Luck to all who can.


----------



## Cirila4076

*Medassurant test*

Hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me if Medassurant's  training test is difficult, I just got hired on & am really nervous I was told if you dont pass the test their job offer will be taken away!?


----------



## akandrew

I have been working for MedAssurant since March 2008 and I have had my ups and downs.  I am very greatful to have a job in this struggling economy.  I have 2 clients that I bill for on a part-time basis and MedAssurant is my full-time job.  My husband carries the benefits and I am able to be home with my kids.  The down part of the job has been not being able to download charts sometimes and not getting paid for the down time.  I have been told that when there is a technical problem that I will only be paid for work completed.  That is not fair since I spend every hour trying to download and should be paid for that time of trying.  That has been my only complaint.  I have worked with very supportive and knowledgable coders.  I am required to work 40 hours per week and review 40-60 charts per week.  Since I work 50-60 hours from home for all my jobs, I have learned to be creative with my schedule.  I even hired a part time independent contractor to help me with my clients so I am actually only working 50 hours per week.  So, I am happy to work for the company since jobs are hard to come by.  Especially from home.

cpcoder


----------



## Danyel1971

I read everyone post about Medassurant, and I have been with the company for 90 days now and so far I haven't had a problem with them, everyone has been really nice, I have been out of the preceptor program 2 month now and I have had nothing but a good experience every since I have been with the company, my preceptor was really nice and always available and my lead was the same way.  I have never had a problem downloading work since I have been there, I do know that if you try and download once and nothing comes up you have to try again and the work will come.  I am sorry for all the people who have had bad experience, but I think the new people need to get a chance and experience things for themselves, yes it does help to hear feedback from other people, because I know this feedback was really helpful to me in the beginning, maybe this job isn't for everyone, but for me it is saving me an arm and an leg on daycare, and I need my arms and legs...hahaha, but all and all it has been a good experience so far working for Medassurant and I know alot of people are giving them a bad name and I just wanted to speak up and say it's not a bad company to work for...I love it!!!


----------



## ggmaui

*test*



cschrader said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me if Medassurant's  training test is difficult, I just got hired on & am really nervous I was told if you dont pass the test their job offer will be taken away!?



The training test is easy just make sure you take notes.


----------



## dfarris31651

MedAssurant does not take part time employees, not sure where that came from.  Medassurant requires 40 hours per week.


----------



## suemt

*Medassurant Pay*

Not sure if someone asked this already.  

How do they determine the hourly rate?  Is it the same for everyone, or depending on experience, or are there different levels of work that earn different rates?  

Thanks in advance for any info!

Sue


----------



## fritzta

*How are hours determined*

For those that currently work for MedAssurant, how are hours calculated?  Is it based on Log-in times?, download/upload of charts?


----------



## ggmaui

*hours*

Hours are logged by you, everyday that you work, you do log in but doesnt necessarily mean you are clocked in.


----------



## Danyel1971

I totally agree with what the last post said (Nomadone), I have been with the company 4 months now and I have never had a problem, everything she said was right on the money and I think it's a good company to work for.


----------



## loribeth61

*Great company..*

Hello all,  
   I too work for MedAssurant, and I love it as well, I started 1 month ago and have not had any problems whatsoever...In our last team meeting, last thursday we were told they have stopped hiring remote coders for the time being.  I Start overreads tomorrow, so far so good.  I absolutely love my job!!


----------



## junebug1969

Not to be overly nosy, but could someone give me a range of compensation that I would likely receive? The website says "highly competitive" compensation, but I've found that could mean about anything. 

Also, could someone give me more details about the non-compete clause? Are you barred just from doing work that is very similar to what you are doing, i.e. working from home coding from charts? Or does it bar you from coding at a local hospital or for a local physician? 

Although I am not a huge fan of non-compete clauses, I can understand why it would be in place if it is just to prevent you from working another very similar remote job. Otherwise it would be very easy to make MedAssurant pay the training costs for employees and then have them quit. However, if it effectively keeps me from other types of jobs then that is a different situation entirely.

Thanks in advance for any information you can offer!


----------



## tetzlaffanne

*MedAssurant*

Pay range is $17-$20 an hour.


----------



## ruhood

Do they offer benefits or is it strictly contract?


----------



## Gemini18

I understand that not EVERYONE who works for MedAssurant is getting or experiencing bad vibes, but the ones who are can't be making it up.  I like others have read ALL the post about MedAssurant and was a little leery about them.  I have been employed with them for almost a month - I have NEVER EVER had a job where I felt like this.  They should have gotten the kinks out a LONG time ago, they treat new employees very rudely.  For example, there were 25 people in my training class, not everyone past the test after training.  I scored a 90% the first time and then a 98% the second time, so YES, I did pay attention to the training.  BUT - the ones that got the job, some of us are going thru hell.  Granted we are STILL in training and being treated unfairly.

In my personal opinion - I think the ones who are posting GOOD things about MedAssurant are just very lucky and have a good team working with them or they are actually the perceptors and/or the leads.

Still trying to hang in there.


----------



## demetriary

*My experience*

Has been mixed. I'm out of the preceptor program and have a new Lead. So far the stress is being told that I'm doing a great job no errors and so on that am and then my Lead calls that afternoon saying I'm going to slow and what's the problem. The problem was I had to attend a funeral and was off for a week but caught up to the best of my ability when I returned.
So it's touch and go and 3 months going so far.


----------



## Lekishak

*Medassurant*

I've been with this company since Sept 15, 2008. The training was long and boring, but understandable, if that's a word. The information in training was too much for the average person to grasp in 30 hours. I didn't like the fact that you gave up a whole week for training but wouldn't get paid if you didn't pass the exam. I passed the exam the second time around, but felt badly for the people who didn't. I've had no problems with work or anything. It DOES MATTER what team you're on. I had one of the best preceptors that didn't mind going over something in the chart or a signature I wasn't sure of. You have some that act as if you are suppsose to know everything out of the gate. My lead is just as kind. I actually graduated to overreads in my 5th week. I thought that was a little fast, but was told some people stay in preceptorship up to 12 weeks. I'm going on my 2nd month. I hope everything stays like this, I'll be fine. My goal was to stay employed until Christmas, but the way things are looking, I'll make it til' income tax time.  With all that said, I'm still not quitting my day job.


----------



## ruhood

Encouraging to hear, Lekishak.  Thanks for sharing and keep us posted!


----------



## abyrne

*medassurant*

I worked for Medassurant and thought it was great at first....I was out of the preceptor program by about three weeks and they started training me to do overreads.  Two weeks later, they told me that I wasn't meeting my error rate and they had to let me go.....I was miffed, as they tried to tell me that I had errors on certain charts, but I have the emails to prove that I was informed by my team lead to do things the way they had been done.  Needless to say, I don't recommend seeking employment there.  I have since moved on and have an awesome job contract coding from homw and I love it!!!!


----------



## capgrl79

*Lucky One*

ok supergirl, help a sister out.  How did you find you're awesome contract deal working from home?  I've been searching for ever with no luck what so ever


----------



## dforfar

I have a question for those who work at MedAssurant--I currently work for them as a site data collector but now that I have my CPC-A I am eligible to change to reviewer.  As a new grad (I have my Associate's in HIT and will take the RHIT exam in December) is this way out of my league?  

I am happy right now as a data collector but would like better experience.  At the same time I am afraid after reading some of the stories on here.  Advice?


----------



## veggiecow

dforfar: In my opinion, I would say that yes it would be out of your league. Not to be mean, just realistic, Medassurant's style of coding is "hard" for someone who has been coding day in and day out for several years. This is b/c of how absolutely specific they want everything coded. Combo codes and highly specific codes are to be used on every chart you will be reviewing. I'm not sure what your experience is, but just going with what you said (cpc-a and associates, etc.) I would say stick with the position you are at. If I were to assume, I'd also say the site reviewer position is probably more "stable" than the remote coder also. Once you become a remote coder, you will enter into the touch-and-go realm that so many have posted about on here...the highly expendable employee that they can fire at the drop of a hat. just my opinion...


----------



## dforfar

veggiecow said:


> dforfar: In my opinion, I would say that yes it would be out of your league. Not to be mean, just realistic, Medassurant's style of coding is "hard" for someone who has been coding day in and day out for several years. This is b/c of how absolutely specific they want everything coded. Combo codes and highly specific codes are to be used on every chart you will be reviewing. I'm not sure what your experience is, but just going with what you said (cpc-a and associates, etc.) I would say stick with the position you are at. If I were to assume, I'd also say the site reviewer position is probably more "stable" than the remote coder also. Once you become a remote coder, you will enter into the touch-and-go realm that so many have posted about on here...the highly expendable employee that they can fire at the drop of a hat. just my opinion...



No, not mean at all    That's the information I was looking for!  I am fine in my current position, and the big concern I had was that I would get into a remote position without much support.  I am still looking for a coding position in a facility as I study for my RHIT.  I am a good coder for a newbie, but I also know enough to know how much I still need to learn.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## mmxm

dforfar said:


> I have a question for those who work at MedAssurant--I currently work for them as a site data collector but now that I have my CPC-A I am eligible to change to reviewer.  As a new grad (I have my Associate's in HIT and will take the RHIT exam in December) is this way out of my league?
> 
> I am happy right now as a data collector but would like better experience.  At the same time I am afraid after reading some of the stories on here.  Advice?



dforar-
I currently work for MedAssurant as a remote coder. I wouldn't say that it is out of your league. I started with my CPC-A and am doing fine. They give pretty specific training on what is expected and how they want you to code. If you are a good coder, it shouldn't be a problem. 

I hear all of these posts about lack of work, firing without reason, lack of helpful management and so forth. All I can do is speak for my own personal experience, and I can say I have not experienced any of this. So I guess it's just luck on the type of lead you get. But if it's something you want to do, I wouldn't be afraid that it is out of your league. Especially because it's a good way to gain experience. But good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## sherryjean27

dforfar said:


> I have a question for those who work at MedAssurant--I currently work for them as a site data collector but now that I have my CPC-A I am eligible to change to reviewer.  As a new grad (I have my Associate's in HIT and will take the RHIT exam in December) is this way out of my league?
> 
> I am happy right now as a data collector but would like better experience.  At the same time I am afraid after reading some of the stories on here.  Advice?


  I don't see it being out of your league. I have been with them 4 1/2 months and I have a wonderful lead. You have your CPC-A. You know how to code or you wouldn't have that. There is nothing hard about their expectations on coding. You know already to code to the most specific and to the highest digit for dx coding. This will only give you experience for ICD coding though.Their rules do change constantly, because of the everchanging rules of medicare mostly. Right now things will be alot easier for the new hires because no matter if the signature is any good or not, you go on and map it to an HCC if it is linked and enter it. Before, alot of errors were counted because of signature issues. But whatever you choose, I myself am very proud of you getting your degree and taking these exams. That is so wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABI

Hello,
   Is Medassurant hiring? I'm a desperate mom of two girls who need a remote coding job. Thanks

Alona B. Isip, CPC


----------



## michea

I used to work for them in the main office in Bowie, MD earlier this year.  Remote coders are not offered any benefits.  Only in-house coders are offered benefits and they are very expensive.


----------



## ABI

We have benefits through my husband's job, I need to work from home to be able to take the girls to school and be able to pick them up after. And also take them to appts w/o any problems.

Alona B. Isip, CPC


----------



## debihaas

*home coding*

My first post so I hope I am doing it correctly.

I have my CPC-A also and have sent in the paperwork to remove the A.  I would like to do some work from home.

Can you tell me how to contact MedAssurant or any other company like them?

thanks,
Debi


----------



## coderchick

Their website is 

WWW.MEDASSURANT.COM

wish you luck


----------



## sherryjean27

ABI said:


> We have benefits through my husband's job, I need to work from home to be able to take the girls to school and be able to pick them up after. And also take them to appts w/o any problems.
> 
> Alona B. Isip, CPC


 I say "go for it". You need a job, you have nothing to lose. I also do not need benefits. I already have them. Go to the website, email your resume and a nice cover letter. I emailed mine on a Saturday and they called me Monday. If you need any help or have any questions along the way, you may pm me. Good Luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## ABI

Thanks Sherryjean, I will do that.

Alona B. Isip, CPC


----------



## dforfar

mmxm said:


> dforar-
> I currently work for MedAssurant as a remote coder. I wouldn't say that it is out of your league. I started with my CPC-A and am doing fine. They give pretty specific training on what is expected and how they want you to code. If you are a good coder, it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I hear all of these posts about lack of work, firing without reason, lack of helpful management and so forth. All I can do is speak for my own personal experience, and I can say I have not experienced any of this. So I guess it's just luck on the type of lead you get. But if it's something you want to do, I wouldn't be afraid that it is out of your league. Especially because it's a good way to gain experience. But good luck with whatever you choose!



Thank you for the encouragement!  I have been completely on the fence about this and the previous posts are scary--especially since I've experienced nothing but good things from MedAssurant so far.  I just got an interview at a hospital (doing ROI) but if it does not pan out I think I will go for the promotion at MedAssurant!



sherryjean27 said:


> I don't see it being out of your league. I have been with them 4 1/2 months and I have a wonderful lead. You have your CPC-A. You know how to code or you wouldn't have that. There is nothing hard about their expectations on coding. You know already to code to the most specific and to the highest digit for dx coding. This will only give you experience for ICD coding though.Their rules do change constantly, because of the everchanging rules of medicare mostly. Right now things will be alot easier for the new hires because no matter if the signature is any good or not, you go on and map it to an HCC if it is linked and enter it. Before, alot of errors were counted because of signature issues. But whatever you choose, I myself am very proud of you getting your degree and taking these exams. That is so wonderful!!!!!!!!



Thank you    It has been quite a long two years and now that I am studying for my RHIT I am so nervous and I keep second guessing myself, lol!  My family is not that supportive, partly because I think only coders know how hard it is!  

And I was wondering how the signature policy was affecting the reviewers--if it made things harder or easier I mean.  It makes my job much easier because I just scan everything


----------



## Gemini18

Hi All -

I just want to say don't be fooled by the BBB with MedAssurant, all that means is they are not regisitered with the BBB.  They don't have to be, so no one will ever know what complaints are made.

As you and everyone else stated - It's not for everyone, this is true.  I don't want to get in a debate with anyone.  To those who are interested in employment with MedAssurant, I advise you to read ALL posts about them before you make your decision.  I read them and still made my own decision to accept employment with them and yes, I have/had a bad experience with them.  I am contemplating quitting, but still haven't yet.  Not all of the Lead or Preceptors are very professional, they will talk down to you.  

I don't want to get into the whole "Sha-Bang," but all I will say is keep your eyes and ears open and DOCUMENT everything that happens to you.


----------



## nacole319

*Remote Coding*

I recently took my CPC exam, and I'm interested in working from home. Does anyone know how your compensated, and do any of the company's offer benefits?


----------



## pharmon

YOU can contact the LABOR board in your area and ask them about not receiving the check.  Contract services are still collectible.


----------



## epilcher

*Medassurant*

How is it now? Is anyone working for them that can provide feedback?


----------



## ABI

Are they hiring right now? I have been looking for a remote coding job. 
Thanks


----------



## coderchick

I concur with Nomadone

for as working with Medassurant, I have been with them since November 2008
I havent had any problems. As long as you do your job the way you are supposed to you wont have any problems. My preceptor she is a christian woman, she has been really helpful and friendly.


----------



## jewlz0879

Does Medassurant hire "new" coders? I have 8+ year of medical experience and 1 yr coding. Thanks.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

They are hiring. I am going to be posting about remote coding jobs and they are on the list.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

Look under job postings. I have posted multiple jobs and Medassurant is one of them.   The thread is titled remote coder jobs #20.

Chart Reviewer/Collector 
Medical Record Coder (CPC or comparable) OR RN OR LPN OR Medical Assistant OR Certified Nursing Assistant OR Medical Clerk; Clinical experience; prefer experience in performing chart abstractions; Ability to manage and meet deadlines; Computer literate; Available to perform reviews no less than 24 hours a week; Must be willing to travel; Must have high speed internet access. Submit your resume and cover letter detailing your experience on-line at www.medassurant.com/careers OR you may fax/email your resume and cover letter to MedAssurant, Attn: SRC/SMRC/SDC-PA. Fax 800-298-9914; email jobs@medassurant.com


----------



## nege

*Medassurant*

I was just hired and am in training and so far am loving it.  They already have some chart reviews lined up for me.  To me it seems to be a very professional organization. 

nege


----------



## epilcher

*Medassurant*

Nege,

When did you apply? I saw an earlier post that they weren't hiring..


----------



## nege

Nomadone and epilcher,

Sorry I have been out of the loop to answer your questions and comments.  I clicked on MedAssurant link thru this forum and they got in touch with me.  I started training February 2nd but had to stop on February 5th because of my own computer problems.  Started class again on February 9th and took the test last night and passed the first time.  I am really nervous to start work on Tuesday at ST. Francis Hospital in Hartford, CT.  I am scheduled for the rest of this week there.  I do not know anything about a preceptor.  I have an Employee Relations Coordinator out of Maryland and that's it so far.  Unfortunately I will be going in there solo on Tuesday but the rest of the week I am working with someone else there.  I know my skills are good, but any words of encouragement from anyone about how not to feel like a sheep going in amongst the wolves would be most appreciated.  

nege CPC-A


----------



## caya040472

Hello. I was reading over your conversation and went to the website to apply for a home based coder position. I have never worked as a remote coder. I have always worked out of an office setting. Currently, I am looking for a position coding. It really does not matter to me if its remote or at the actual office. If anyone hears of any positions that are available out there please let me know. I reside in Queens, New York. I am looking in the New York City area or in the boroughs of Queens and Brooklyn and some areas in Nassau County. I had been working as a medical coder since 2004 in the emergency department for Weill Cornell Medical University Center in New York City. I thought it was time for me to grow and move up professionally to the position of a Compliance Specialist for the department of Neurological Surgery, but that unfortunately is not working out for me nor the administrator or the manager. Therefore, I am searching endlessly for another job. So again if anyone knows of anything in this area please contact me via email at caya040472@yahoo.com. I really appreciate any help I can get. Thanks again and sorry I know I went some what off the topic of conversation!


----------



## lsmft

*Coding from home*

Hello,
Can anyone tell me what sort of coding MedAssurant does? I am at a small hospital and have only done Outpatient coding, ICD-9 and just a few CPTs here and there. Most things are linked to our Chargemaster.

Do they give you an encoder for the home computer system? Books?

Any current thoughts or information about this or other coding from home companies would be most helpful.

Thanks in advance, L


----------



## MishCPC

Bob,

I have sent you an email.   Thanks!


----------



## elliecoder

*medassurant*

I thought it was a great place to work for from home, but after getting 100 % accuracy rating at my annual review, which was only 2 months ago, I was fired and never had any complaints or issues, nothing.
Their training is not for new coders because another person on this site is correct, they are conflicting on their training, and are really not all that compliant with CMS. They also expect you to work on business matters like emails, reports, flow sheets,etc. for free, no, they don't pay you for any of that time worked. On the other hand, if you can get through all the hurdles they throw at you, it's decent pay for working from home. You just never know when it's your turn.


----------



## sherryjean27

what was their reason for firing you?


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com

Hi,
On a positive note, I've been employed my MedAssurant since October of 2008 and I'm happy to say that I was fortunate.....I never experienced some of the stuff that other people have been experiencing.  My theory, work your forty hours, meet your productivity, be available at least 1 hour a day it should be a pleasurable experience.  

Yes they don't offer benefits, however you get to earn CEU from their various webinars and/or training.

Where I live there is a time difference, so that was the only challenging part.

For anyone out there who is thinking about wanting to apply at MedAssurant, I say go for it!

Good Luck!


----------



## wsyer10@yahoo.com

I have been reading all of the replies regarding MedAssurant and their employment practices.  All of the postings have old dates.  Everything posted is from 2009 and 2008. Does anyone have any new information about these positions?  I am reading more negative responses than positive responses but would like to hear more recent information and experiences.


----------



## nomadone

wsyer10@yahoo.com said:


> I have been reading all of the replies regarding MedAssurant and their employment practices. All of the postings have old dates. Everything posted is from 2009 and 2008. Does anyone have any new information about these positions? I am reading more negative responses than positive responses but would like to hear more recent information and experiences.


 
Great company to work for...steady employment with overtime opportunity and they offer a 401k with up to 4% company contribution.  No other Benifits, but a great perks at working from home!

All they ask is to be available to work a minimum of 40 hours per week, maintain 95% accuracy rate, be available for one-on-one with your lead once a week.

They offer Free Paid training and ongoing CEU each month.  Starting pay around $18/hour and you set your oun schedule.  If you maintain your Quota of 5 charts or more per hour each week you can work overtime up to 75 hours per week.

They supply you a computer, ICD-9 book, Paid training and one on one person to help you until you get up to speed.  

Great company and as lond as you follow the rules...it is GREAT working from home!  They have many on going projects I have been trained in 4 of their projects and have very busy with no less than 40 hours per week.

Very steady work where you can pick up 10, 20 or more extra hours every week!

In summary.............GREAT Company...Steady Pay Check!  Not bad in this tough job economy!!!!


----------



## Gemini18

nomadone said:


> Great company to work for...steady employment with overtime opportunity and they offer a 401k with up to 4% company contribution.  No other Benifits, but a great perks at working from home!
> 
> All they ask is to be available to work a minimum of 40 hours per week, maintain 95% accuracy rate, be available for one-on-one with your lead once a week.
> 
> They offer Free Paid training and ongoing CEU each month.  Starting pay around $18/hour and you set your oun schedule.  If you maintain your Quota of 5 charts or more per hour each week you can work overtime up to 75 hours per week.
> 
> They supply you a computer, ICD-9 book, Paid training and one on one person to help you until you get up to speed.
> 
> Great company and as lond as you follow the rules...it is GREAT working from home!  They have many on going projects I have been trained in 4 of their projects and have very busy with no less than 40 hours per week.
> 
> Very steady work where you can pick up 10, 20 or more extra hours every week!
> 
> In summary.............GREAT Company...Steady Pay Check!  Not bad in this tough job economy!!!!



I AGREE with you -- I worked with them last year and had no problems.  I had to leave due to a family emergency and could not fulfill my hours at that time.  The only thing that I can say is, come of the leads a not very nice.  Hopefully, they fixed that!


----------



## ncadette

*Looking for Remote Position*

Hello All I went to the website but couldn't find the Remote position. How Do I know which ones are Remote?


----------



## wsyer10@yahoo.com

I also went to the medassurant website and when you click on positions (left side of web page) there is no listing for remote coders.  Does anyone have a suggestions?  Am I looking in the wrong place?  Thanks.


----------



## wsyer10@yahoo.com

Can anyone tell me how to get in touch with medassurant?  I've been to the website but there is no remote coder position listed to click on.  I sent my resume to jobs@medassurant.com and haven't heard back from them.  Can anyone assist me in getting them to look at my resume.  I am a CPC-A with a masters in accounting.  Strong background.  Thanks.


----------



## sylian.clouse

I went to the website and sent in my resume about 2 weeks ago and still have not heard back from them either.  I also did not find any postings for a remote coding position.  Any info.  is appreciated.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

Last I heard they were not looking to hire any remote coders.


----------



## spharrel

How many years of experience do you need to have to work with them and what are the basic hours you need to be available is it in the day time or can you work full time at night


----------



## nomadone

*Hours*



spharrel said:


> How many years of experience do you need to have to work with them and what are the basic hours you need to be available is it in the day time or can you work full time at night


 
You can work nights but need to put in 40 hour anytime between Sunday thru Saturday, but need to be available atleat 1 hour each week with a team meeting 1/2 hour everyother week.

Also training runs 11AM to 5PM anywhere from 1 day a week to 5 days a week and you may beed to be trained in new projects all must be available between 11AM to 5PM M-F

Also CEU Manditory classes run one each month at either 10AM or 2PM Wed or Thru 

You cannot work more than 12 hours in one day,  You work you own hours, but training and CEU Webinar classes are fixed times during the day.

1-2 years experience is OK!

Bob


----------



## mschrist3

*Part-time Coding*

I am interested in coding for part-time from home.  Does anyone know of any companies that are hiring at the moment.  I do have experience in many areas of coding since 2007 and am a CPC but many times when I apply they want ASC coders and not sure I want to do that on a part-time basis.

Thanks


----------



## navyvet1994

*getting picked up*

I am taking the test this June and hopefully will be returning to Northern New England.  Hoping to work for Medassurant up there.  I am the only 4.0 student in my classes.  Anyone know if I can get in fairly quickly???   I've been told Medassurant is based out of Newton, MA


----------



## nurseauditor

dfarris31651 said:


> MedAssurant does not take part time employees, not sure where that came from.  Medassurant requires 40 hours per week.



 Their own website states part time or full time


----------

